# Bedding pile-up



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

My guys are taking most the aspen shavings I use for bedding and piling it up in one place in the cage and leaving bare spots on the floor of their cage...I tried making the bedding deeper but they still do it anyway...is there a reason they are doing this? I have both a little house and a tube with that nesting material in it and they go sleep in these alot too.. ??? The bare spots are probably bothering me alot more than them LOL


----------



## js6stone (Aug 7, 2009)

They think it's fun! Mine do it too. I woke up to a pile falling out of the bars. : I wish they wouldn't do it because then the pee and poo lands on the plastic and the cage starts smelling a lot faster.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Yep, that's what they do and why they are so unique and fun .
You can't make them do anything.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah...they are worst than Kids, I keep telling them not to do it but they just look at me like they have no idea what I'm talking about LOL ;D 
Okay now for the question...I've heard/read put 1" of bedding in their home and I've heard 2"...what do you experienced Ratpeople say is best or are both right/wrong?...I want them to be Happy


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

they are happy, that's why they move the bedding about
mine also do it


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

I put about 2 inches down in the babies but my older solo male did not seem to be a fan of the aspen and thus is back on fleece.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

my girls are on fleece with aspen in their potty... they love rooting around in it and hiding their food in it (as well as peeing and pooping all over it!) eew!


----------



## ChloeLouise (Apr 5, 2009)

Mine used to do this. Now I distract them with toilet paper and paper towels. They like it so much more cause they can shred it!


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Heh, mine do that too. I like their cage to look as clean and tidy as possible, espespecially after I spent 2 hours cleaning the **** thing, but hey, you cant make them do anything lol. You just have to live with it like the rest of us ratty worshipers =P


----------



## Shaun (Sep 9, 2009)

Haha mine did this, and I found it pretty odd. Just random patches in the cage, where its the bottom of the cage =S


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

One of mine does that, but to bury food.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

My crazy boy loves to kick the bedding out of the cage with his back feet, or even climb up the sides of the cage with some of it in his hands so he can drop it from the top of the cage. Rats are just crazy like that!  I think they just like to aggravate.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Another variation: I have aspen in their litter box. Well, one had draped a piece of cloth over it and now she a new cozy sleeping place.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

When I first got my guys they were...interesting, then facinating...then amazing  and now I absolutly love them... ;D


----------

